# Furry Minecraft Server Open --- FurionQuest.tk



## AtomicPaws (Dec 26, 2011)

*[REDACTED]*


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 26, 2011)

First, We have an FAF/Furry MC thread and it's been griefed multiple times. I suggest if you're going to make and advertise a furry MC thread that it be whitelisted. It's just a ginormous PITA otherwise.

2nd. What kind of server is this? Is it a murry-purry-lets-be-furry server? Is it a normal, casual server? What about PvP? What town rules are there?

cmon dude.


EDIT: I went to your FA page for the server
"[2] Rading houses is allowed if owner is ONLINE!"
Not interested. Griefing and causing others distress isn't allowed, but allowing someone to raid your shit and steal everything is a-okay?


----------



## AtomicPaws (Dec 26, 2011)

It's a normal casual server. We're going to keep out the murry purry stuff.
The towns will be safe no-griefing areas.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 26, 2011)

This has bad idea written all over it..


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 26, 2011)

AtomicPaws said:


> It's a normal casual server. We're going to keep out the murry purry stuff.
> The towns will be safe no-griefing areas.



is raiding/taking shit not griefing?
if someone took my shit, I would consider it griefing. I don't steal, I never have, and I would expect others to do the same to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not going to join a server where raiding someone's stuff is allowed.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

I would join, but...

... I have a pirated version of Minecraft...
... the police might catch me...
... *YOU *might catch me...

...then I will be disowned by my parents forever


----------



## Kayla (Dec 27, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not going to join a server where raiding someone's stuff is allowed.



Ditto


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

Kayla said:


> Ditto


I'd pillage your chest if you know what I mean.
(I apologize for this terrible joke)


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 28, 2011)

> *Home hosted*
> Craft Bukkit 1.0.1-R1 (Minecraft 1.0.1)
> Windows 7 *x64*
> AMD Athlon II x4 @ 2.6GHz
> *4GB Ram*



insert laughing_person.jpg

Bad idea written all over this.


----------



## AtomicPaws (Dec 28, 2011)

Please check the original post due to updates such as having moved to a dedicated server and disallowment of raiding houses.


----------



## Kayla (Dec 28, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd pillage your chest if you know what I mean.
> (I apologize for this terrible joke)



If you can get past my boyfriend, you're welcome to try. :B


----------

